# Reputation Poll



## ripley (Oct 2, 2006)

At the risk of whipping up the controversy more, I'd like to know what sort of percentage of people were bothered by the cans. I'm a curious kitten. 

Thanks!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 2, 2006)

obligatory cans/boobs post


...see, 'cause some people call boobs 'cans'. haha! yes. 
i like having cans.


----------



## Emma (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah and you made it a public poll so anyone who was secretly offended won't vote LOL


----------



## ripley (Oct 2, 2006)

FYI, I didn't mean to make it public, and had already sent a PM to a mod asking if it could be changed.

I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you around to point out my mistakes, Em. You're a regular paragon.


----------



## Emma (Oct 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have you around to point out my mistakes, Em. You're a regular paragon.



Oh come on ripley. How was I supposed to know it was a mistake? I was just giggling because I thought no one would own up to it.

[edit] Actually I am sat here getting really pissed off. How dare you be so fu*king rude to me when I only made a little joke about the people who have been complaining. There is absolutly NO bloody need for that. What am I not allowed to make a joke now? Ok well I'll fucking refrain from it from now on. GRRRRRARRRRRRRRRRARGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ripley (Oct 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Oh come on ripley. How was I supposed to know it was a mistake? I was just giggling because I thought no one would own up to it.
> 
> [edit] Actually I am sat here getting really pissed off. How dare you be so fu*king rude to me when I only made a little joke about the people who have been complaining. There is absolutly NO bloody need for that. What am I not allowed to make a joke now? Ok well I'll fucking refrain from it from now on. GRRRRRARRRRRRRRRRARGHHHHHHHHHH


If you _didn't_ know it was a mistake, then how dare YOU be so rude as to criticize it, if (as you thought) it was what I intended?


----------



## Buffie (Oct 2, 2006)

I liked having the cans. I figure since I can't make my arse as big as I'd like, might as well be gaining somewhere. Therefore I'm more than happy to gain cans. =)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

Heh, I'll go with the cans jokes too. I love me some big, shiny cans. Bring em on cans!

No really, in seriousness, I'd like to know who complained. And I'll bet it has to do with drama from long time dimmers near the top a lot more than people like me that wandered in within the last year. I could be wrong, but I see people really enjoying the cans. Again, I had the maximum amount of cans, but I was enjoying giving rep out and watching others get more cans.

Sure we can still give out rep, but without making your cans bigger, I just don't know if I'll want to. Heh.

YAY for double entendre.


----------



## Emma (Oct 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> If you _didn't_ know it was a mistake, then how dare YOU be so rude as to criticize it, if (as you thought) it was what I intended?



I was laughing at the people who wouldn't dare vote. But forget you. I can't be arsed with this. You're going on ignore. Goodbye.


----------



## ripley (Oct 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I was laughing at the people who wouldn't dare vote. But forget you. I can't be arsed with this. You're going on ignore. Goodbye.


Oh, this is the funniest thing EVER. "You're going on ignore." Oh hahahahahaha.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I was laughing at the people who wouldn't dare vote. But forget you. I can't be arsed with this. You're going on ignore. Goodbye.



Reconsider, Em.

She makes a lot of really good posts.

I have no-one on ignore.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 2, 2006)

Does not really matter to me...but..there are some people who won't try as hard if they are not getting a public pat on the noggin...CAW!!.. 

There is always Hyde Park to make us feel better


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Does not really matter to me...but..there are some people who won't try as hard if they are not getting a public pat on the noggin...CAW!!..
> 
> There is always Hyde Park to make us feel better


The curvyem/ripley debacle has shown us we're all going to scrap and fight like good little internet denizens, cans or no cans.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 2, 2006)

To quote phil collins " I don't care anymore". I have a bag full of cans if anyone wants them.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll trade my cans for homemade vegetable soup and a neck massage.


----------



## ripley (Oct 2, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> The curvyem/ripley debacle has shown us we're all going to scrap and fight like good little internet denizens, cans or no cans.


I fought less when I had my cans.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I was laughing at the people who wouldn't dare vote. But forget you. I can't be arsed with this. You're going on ignore. Goodbye.



Your loss...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> I fought less when I had my cans.



Cans make for happy netizens, I always say. Mostly, anyway.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't miss the cans. People should write not to earn cans, but to bring across their feelings in a natural way! And now there will be no more can begging!


----------



## doctorx (Oct 2, 2006)

I liked them, but I don't mind that they're gone. The important message sending part is still intact.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 2, 2006)

I thought the cans/rep war thread of six weeks or so ago, what I saw of it, was stupid, hypocritical and embarrassing. I've always been grossed out, too, when anyone begs for rep, be it a low or high-ranking poster. I don't care about the cans at all (they were ugly!) but it's nice to get rep and the comments that come with them and that's no different now even though the cans aren't visible.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice cans


----------



## rainyday (Oct 3, 2006)

They were fun until they became too important to people. Rep snooping, wild accusations, designating sanctioned and unsanctioned uses for rep--that saga was just too ridiculous for words. 

If that's the result, keeping the cans just doesn't seem worth the hassle. As long as we get to keep the little notes, I'm happy.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 3, 2006)

I know I'm new and all but I had no idea what the cans were and rep still confuses me. I'm a dork.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 3, 2006)

pardon me for muckraking, but where are the people whose feelings were getting hurt?


----------



## ripley (Oct 3, 2006)

My thoughts exactly, cutie pie.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 3, 2006)

:batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey no dissin those of us who begged for Rep.:doh: 



Santaclear said:


> I thought the cans/rep war thread of six weeks or so ago, what I saw of it, was stupid, hypocritical and embarrassing. I've always been grossed out, too, when anyone begs for rep, be it a low or high-ranking poster. I don't care about the cans at all (they were ugly!) but it's nice to get rep and the comments that come with them and that's no different now even though the cans aren't visible.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah and you made it a public poll so anyone who was secretly offended won't vote LOL


But it's a secret poll, in that no one knows how anyone voted.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2006)

elle camino said:


> pardon me for muckraking, but where are the people whose feelings were getting hurt?


One of them, who claimed that only liberals were being given rep points, was banned recently. So it won't make any difference to her.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 3, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> But it's a secret poll, in that no one knows how anyone voted.



No it ain't. Click on it and you can see how everyone voted.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Click on it and you can see how everyone voted.


well i'll be goddamned. 
i guess that partially clears up my 'whose feelings were hurt' question.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 3, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey no dissin those of us who begged for Rep.:doh:



I was going to compare everyone who begged to cockroaches or other vermin but I was trying to be respectful of your feelings, Sandie. :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey! Why is everyone on ignore? I.. er.. oh.. nevermind.


----------



## Emma (Oct 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Reconsider, Em.
> 
> She makes a lot of really good posts.
> 
> I have no-one on ignore.



I don't think I will. No offence intended but I have had enough of people acting like that. 




Miss Vickie said:


> Your loss...



I don't think so...


----------



## Michelle (Oct 3, 2006)

There's no category for me, Rip! I dislike the "reputation" system on the whole for that very word, but my feelings have never been hurt over it. I give out lots of rep but I think there are people who don't get reputation points and who are bothered by it (just like the fat people who rarely got to the front of hte line in high school). We've seen cans mentioned so many times on this board that it seems to be a little too meaningful to some. Not to mention that it has been suggested that people have been giving "immoral" rep points and a chastisement on how they should be given. That's sure no fun. The comments we make in reputation points can always be made in PM's or, better yet, right in the thread they were intended for.

Edited to Add: And to put my money where my mouth is (or fingers are), is it possible for one of the Mods or C-Rad to just set my points back to zero? Thanks.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 3, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I dislike the "reputation" system on the whole for that very word, but my feelings have never been hurt over it. I give out lots of rep but I think there are people who don't get reputation points and who are bothered by it (just like the fat people who rarely got to the front of hte line in high school). We've seen cans mentioned so many times on this board that it seems to be a little too meaningful to some. Not to mention that it has been suggested that people have been giving "immoral" rep points and a chastisement on how they should be given. That's sure no fun. The comments we make in reputation points can always be made in PM's or, better yet, right in the thread they were intended for.


Ditto for me on on what you, rainy, and Santa have said, Michelle. Any feature that brings out the worst in people and causes me to see a side of them I didn't want to see is not worth having, IMO.


----------



## abluesman (Oct 3, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Ditto for me on on what you, rainy, and Santa have said, Michelle. Any feature that brings out the worst in people and causes me to see a side of them I didn't want to see is not worth having, IMO.



I agree with you and Michelle, Saucy. I've never seen so much bitching and fighting over something so trivial. I, personally, can live without the cans.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw no reason to get rid of the repping, and I think the people who fussed about it had no reason to fuss.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 3, 2006)

It's bad enough to have a bed, I mean BAD reputation...but to have no reputation at all is just wrong.
:batting:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2006)

My widdle feewins wuz hurt, dammit!  Don't you be dissin' me either, Um glad those unsigtly thangs iz gon.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2006)

My evil plan has been foiled by the Webmaster.  Curses.:shocked: My whole reason for being on the new boards was to get the most cans *DRAT* - I no longer can make you all jealous by the beauty of the number of cans I display. *sniff* 

My Beautiful plan has been foiled...........................

(I wanted more cans than Tina - but alas she is the most popular in all the land):bow: :bounce:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> My evil plan has been foiled by the Webmaster.  Curses.:shocked: My whole reason for being on the new boards was to get the most cans *DRAT* - I no longer can make you all jealous by the beauty of the number of cans I display. *sniff*
> 
> My Beautiful plan has been foiled...........................
> 
> (I wanted more cans than Tina - but alas she is the most popular in all the land):bow: :bounce:



I nearly collapsed under the weight of it all. *sniffle* the pressure to be the best. *wimper* What will my parents think? What will I tell the children? I can't be a perpetual number 14! NUMBER 14! :blink: The thought of it, the mere mention of it kept me away nights. I sought therapy, medical intervention, shock treatments - nothing helped. 

But now I can hold my head up high! No more cans. Thank god almighty, no more cans. *phew*


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2006)

_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._

Must be from giving out too much immoral rep. 

Absolutely hilarious, Lilly.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> The curvyem/ripley debacle has shown us we're all going to scrap and fight like good little internet denizens, cans or no cans.





MsGreenLantern said:


> I don't miss the cans. People should write not to earn cans, but to bring across their feelings in a natural way! And now there will be no more can begging!


Too true, you two. Too true.

The poll doesn't include my sentiments, Rip, but I'd have voted, if you'd listed this as an option: 

Has it ever occurred to anyone that Conrad's one of them dashing mad scientists with a big basement, and we're all a part of some maniacal social experiment?

Think about it. He implements the rep system. In no time, people are begging for rep, both openly and in manipulative posts resembling some product placement -filled After School Special. And within months, it's being full-out abused.

Then, Conrad makes one tiny adjustment. He changes the color of the cans. That's all. Nothing's changed. The begging, the swapping, the "aren't my dying granny's kitty cats cute?" posts. It's all still there. Yet within hours, there are perhaps a half dozen or more threads about the cans, people grousing about the change, cursing at one another, spreading rumors as to the reason. All over something as minuscule as a change from green to lavender in something as inconsequential as CANS.

Honestly, I think the best modification Conrad could make would be to limit each Dimmer's time spent on the board, so everyone would be forced to run along and get some perspective, and hopefully come back to find the things people do in the name of little green cans to be laughable.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> e posts resembling some product placement -filled After School Special. And within months, it's being full-out abused.



Right, being abused. Folks walking around with diatribes about how we all were abusing the rep system seem more problematic than any thing you listed.

I guess I just don't get it. 

I didn't have a problem with the cans until now, when I see how readily everyone is to blame each other of doing things for the cans. I personally love posting fun crazy things, but I suppose that seems like a ploy for rep? Whatev. Guess the only way to do it is to be un-obtrusive.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Too true, you two. Too true.
> 
> The poll doesn't include my sentiments, Rip, but I'd have voted, if you'd listed this as an option:
> 
> ...



I'm not ashamed. I'm not asahmed I tell you! I wanted those cans. I neeeeded those cans. I spent hours at night looking up fancy words in the dictonary trying to come up with clever invectives just so I could get those stinking cans and by jove, I earned 'em fair and square. I nearly pulled myself inside out just to get to number 14. 

:blink: Number fourteen...... ACK! :shocked: 
happyplace, happyplace, happyplace.......


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I personally love posting fun crazy things, but I suppose that seems like a ploy for rep?


Not to me.

I can't imagine anyone accusing you of trawling for rep, AFG. You're one of the most entertaining posters here.

Just post to please yourself, and don't worry about what others think.


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Right, being abused. Folks walking around with diatribes about how we all were abusing the rep system seem more problematic than any thing you listed.
> 
> I guess I just don't get it.
> 
> I didn't have a problem with the cans until now, when I see how readily everyone is to blame each other of doing things for the cans. I personally love posting fun crazy things, but I suppose that seems like a ploy for rep? Whatev. Guess the only way to do it is to be un-obtrusive.



You know what, I say just be yourself. Lots of eye-rolling going on from my end of it, but I learned in high school to fight for what's important and forget the rest. People will think what they think, and screw them if they want to see you as something you're not. Getting all high and mighty about something as inconseqential as rep cans is one of the most ridiculous things ever. Don't buy into it; I don't. And from what I can see, there has only ever been one person doing the blaming. Certainly not enough to be bothered with, that's for sure.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> You know what, I say just be yourself. Lots of eye-rolling going on from my end of it, but I learned in high school to fight for what's important and forget the rest. People will think what they think, and screw them if they want to see you as something you're not. Getting all high and mighty about something as inconseqential as rep cans is one of the most ridiculous things ever. Don't buy into it; I don't. And from what I can see, there has only ever been one person doing the blaming. Certainly not enough to be bothered with, that's for sure.



You know, in all seriousness I thought the cans were fun. I liked counting the rep and all that stuff. I wasn't staking my life on it or anything but it was fun to look at. I usually get the most rep when I'm cursing somebody out or yelling it like it is. If I were 'REALLY' trying to get to the top I'd be raising cane on here all day which is not my style. I don't think the rep system hurt anyone. Some took it too seriously which is unfortunate. If it makes the board a safer place for everyone to hang then I'm all for it. I'll miss it but it doesn't take away from what I enjoy most about being here.


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree, Lilly. I thought it was fun, too, and like with gift giving, it's always more fun to give than receive (though I have saved my comments, as they have meant a lot to me). Not long ago, and with all the accusations, the whole rep thing left a bad taste in my mouth, and now I don't care either way. I still enjoy giving rep, and often run out of it, and whether someone thinks that I have given, or received, rep for 'immoral purposes,' I don't give a shit. The whole thing should be FUN, not a reason for drama and bad feelings. And I confess that while I'm not interested in fighting about it, I'm pretty damed bitter about the whole thing still. Which, again, is why I don't care whether I have cans, or points, or not. But the messages? Yeah, those have meant a lot to me, and it's much easier to give a little rep message than to write a PM -- at least, for someone like me who is a very unreliable correspondent.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2006)

My ongoing nightmare was to take a chance and post an unpopular opinion, and then someone slams me, then I get to see the slammer person boosted up the ranks by 3 paces it can be a little unsettling.  It's the law of Darwin I suppose but for the sappy sensitive ninny types like me that could be a blah moment. You take the hand you're dealt, good or bad - you can't win them all. And you can't cheat, I've tried.


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2006)

Cheating is an empty victory. And I don't think you have to cheat for people to like and respect you anyway, Lilly. I used to be afraid to post unpopular things, or to stick up for myself and make noise doing it if necessary, but I find that the older I get the less I care about that stuff, because I truly have taken to heart that those who would believe crappy things about me don't matter a whit anyway. I'm surprised you're so... not sure what the right word would be -- not really shy. I see you as someone who could take on the world if you needed to.

Besides, opinion is one thing, but baseless accusation is another, and I don't believe you would do that, Lilly.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2006)

I do care about what people think and how people feel I guess. There were times I disagreed with people here and really didn't want to for fear the person would think I didn't support them or that I was somehow trying to invalidate their feelings. In that sense I am greatly affected by what people feel and think of what I say, but with that said I'm not good at lying. I try to remain honest with myself and with others. I _try_.


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2006)

No one's perfect -- we all screw up. But at the end of the day, all we have that is important (other than the love and respect of our loved ones) is our integrity. That is worth more than our weight in platinum. 

But I have seen you speak your mind, seemingly unafraid, and even the one time it irked me and we went back and forth a little over it to come to an understanding, I still respected you very much for doing it. I think a big component of that is that you seem to treat others the way you would like to be treated, which is really important. I think that people really can see the goodwill of others, and when someone is acting honorably, even if they don't necessarily like what the person is saying. All of those things count.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 3, 2006)

I just made it to 3 cans and now their gone. I wanted to be a part of the "lots of cans" club but now cannot. Oh well. I guess now I'll just imagine myself having the most cans ever. You can't take that from me!


----------



## ripley (Oct 3, 2006)

You know what I think? I think this whole "rep is being misused" and "hide-the-cans" thing is making this whole issue so much bigger than the plain old rep system ever was.

Before the whole mod/rep war a while back, it seemed to me that rep was kind of a non-issue. Now it's this tempest in a teacup and 99.9% of Dimmers don't even have a clue why this all is even happening.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 3, 2006)

exactly, ripley. 
i'd rep you for that but it's kinda pointless now.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Don't mind that they're gone either.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

Ripley for President. If I could lift you on my shoulders I would. But thanks to modern science, I'm sure I could buy something to help.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My ongoing nightmare was to take a chance and post an unpopular opinion, and then someone slams me, then I get to see the slammer person boosted up the ranks by 3 paces it can be a little unsettling.  It's the law of Darwin I suppose but for the sappy sensitive ninny types like me that could be a blah moment. You take the hand you're dealt, good or bad - you can't win them all.




I often felt this way. It was very hard, especially at first, to take that deep breath and post things when I disagreed with some very verbal people. But I think the whole experience was good for me.

I'll somewhat miss the cans, but I can still check out my points and read the comments from people. That was the best part, anyway.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

[FONT="Geor[SIZE="3"]The cans made posting fun! I loved getting on here and counting everyone's cans. I was trying to come up with more thoughtful posts so I could get more cans. LOL[/SIZE]gia"][/FONT]


----------



## saucywench (Oct 3, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> The cans made posting fun! I loved getting on here and counting everyone's cans. I was trying to come up with more thoughtful posts so I could get more cans. LOL


But that's inherently part of the problem. If folks don't post from the heart in the first place, posting for any other reason seems contrived and inauthentic.


----------



## ripley (Oct 3, 2006)

saucywench said:


> But that's inherently part of the problem. If folks don't post from the heart in the first place, posting for any other reason seems contrived and inauthentic.


Just trying to be more thoughtful is contrived and inauthentic? Sorry Sauce, gotta disagree with you on this one. I think encouraging thoughtful posts is a good thing!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My ongoing nightmare was to take a chance and post an unpopular opinion, and then someone slams me, then I get to see the slammer person boosted up the ranks by 3 paces it can be a little unsettling.  It's the law of Darwin I suppose but for the sappy sensitive ninny types like me that could be a blah moment. You take the hand you're dealt, good or bad - you can't win them all. And you can't cheat, I've tried.




LOL I've posted an unpopular opinion a number of times. I just post away and then steady myself for the abuse


----------



## saucywench (Oct 3, 2006)

ripley said:


> Just trying to be more thoughtful is contrived and inauthentic? Sorry Sauce, gotta disagree with you on this one. I think encouraging thoughtful posts is a good thing!


No, that's not what I meant. Making a thoughtful post _is _a good thing! Trying to think of a thoughtful post for the purpose of accumulating cans is...well, something else.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 3, 2006)

saucywench said:


> No, that's not what I meant. Making a thoughtful post _is _a good thing! Trying to think of a thoughtful post for the purpose of accumulating cans is...well, something else.



I wonder if Ripley was getting at the idea that if the incentive of more cans motivates someone to consider their words and think about what they are about to post, that there is no harm in that... not that the incentive of the cans promotes insincerity.

Just thinkin'. Certainly correct me if I'm getting at the wrong thing, though.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 3, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I wonder if Ripley was getting at the idea that if the incentive of more cans motivates someone to consider their words and think about what they are about to post, that there is no harm in that... not that the incentive of the cans promotes insincerity.
> 
> Just thinkin'. Certainly correct me if I'm getting at the wrong thing, though.



(edit): However, another thought could be that if it prevents someone from posting something honest, insightful, or contrary to popular opinion, that it would take away from what we stand for. I guess the catch is to find a way to have people a) be thoughtful about most posts they make; b) feel comfortable enough to be honest, even with an unpopular opinion; c) have people feel like they're having fun and learning things in the process

Still thinkin'.

There's got to be a balance. A lot of people really seem to get a lot out of having cans, but it is important to recognize too that the experience may not have been so great for others.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 3, 2006)

The simple fact of the matter is...no matter what you type, you will not be able to please all of the people, all of the time. There will always be people that agree with you and people that don't. Isn't the real purpose of the boards for us to come together and support one another--or help each other with ideas, thoughts, and suggestions? I didnt mind the cans, it was a fun way to know who liked, enjoyed, laughed at, or disagreed with what I have posted. I didn't take the rep point system personally because quite frankly, most of the people that gave me rep points are the ones that know me from chat. As for the "rep begging" I NEVER gave rep points to people that begged for them. I only gave points to people that had something insightful, encouraging, humourous, or engaging to say. I didn't get to read all the posts so please don't be offended if I haven't repped you yet. The point system is still in place. Who knows what nice things that I will find that will cause me to feel the urge to rep. :eat2:


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> (edit): However, another thought could be that if it prevents someone from posting something honest, insightful, or contrary to popular opinion, that it would take away from what we stand for. I guess the catch is to find a way to have people a) be thoughtful about most posts they make; b) feel comfortable enough to be honest, even with an unpopular opinion; c) have people feel like they're having fun and learning things in the process.



I have to say that if someone refrains from posting something that might not be popular, or honest, because they worry about their rep points, they have problems larger than the number of cans they have. 

Also, I think that if people have to be coerced to be thoughtful, honest and yet have fun, this isn't the place we all think it is.

Personally, I believe the people here are smart. They can smell it a mile away if someone is being phoney, insincere, or dishonest. Look at all the posters who have been outed here and driven away because of their dishonesty. 

I think people just, by and large, enjoyed the rep and saw it as the fun thing that it was _SUPPOSED_ to be. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 3, 2006)

my thoughts (er...thought) on rep:
this is the first board i've ever seen with it, but as soon as i figured out what it was i instantly thought it was an excellent idea. 
mainly because it eliminates posts people might otherwise make, simply agreeing with another post. example
i post: 
"George W Bush is a little teacup."
then another poster comes along and agrees that he is most definitely a little teacup, and wants me to know what i am not alone in thinking this, that they think i'm a visionary among men for saying so, etc etc etc. so they rep me, and give me a little bump in the can department (heh), INSTEAD of just quoting my post and saying something along the lines of 'yes'. 

in other words, i thought it was a really fun little way to keep the '+1' agreement posts to a minimum.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> I have to say that if someone refrains from posting something that might not be popular, or honest, because they worry about their rep points, they have problems larger than the number of cans they have.
> 
> Also, I think that if people have to be coerced to be thoughtful, honest and yet have fun, this isn't the place we all think it is.
> 
> ...



Coerce was not so much what I was going for, but I definitely see your point. Whichever way keeps people most genuine makes sense.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 4, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ripley for President. If I could lift you on my shoulders I would. But thanks to modern science, I'm sure I could buy something to help.


I'll help with the hoisting. You take the head, I'll take the feet. It's okay if she sags a little in the middle, isn't it?.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I'll help with the hoisting. You take the head, I'll take the feet. It's okay if she sags a little in the middle, isn't it?.



I've got the middle! If I touch your can, it would be for national security, and I'll be apologetic.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 4, 2006)

We'll give you some oven mitts as a buffer, OOH 

[size=-2]Hope you don't mind me abbreviating your name out of laziness. If you hate it lemme know.[/size]


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> We'll give you some oven mitts as a buffer, OOH
> 
> [size=-2]Hope you don't mind me abbreviating your name out of laziness. If you hate it lemme know.[/size]



Ha ha ha, as long as it spells "Ooh", I don't think I should complain. lol (I really don't mind, though. The joke was just too good to pass up.)

Or you could call me Betsy.  

ha ha, Ooh.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 4, 2006)

Personally, I liked the cans. I don't know why some people wanna be all upset that they're not the prom queen. I mean really, what is it with these little tiny green squares under our avatars that get the hens all in a uproar?

Well, it's just a point. :doh: 

Edited to add: It was the snooping of the rep comments that got my goat. Now that one, I don't understand!


----------



## Aliena (Oct 4, 2006)

Michelle said:


> There's no category for me, Rip! I dislike the "reputation" system on the whole for that very word, but my feelings have never been hurt over it. I give out lots of rep but I think there are people who don't get reputation points and who are bothered by it (just like the fat people who rarely got to the front of hte line in high school). We've seen cans mentioned so many times on this board that it seems to be a little too meaningful to some. Not to mention that it has been suggested that people have been giving "immoral" rep points and a chastisement on how they should be given. That's sure no fun. The comments we make in reputation points can always be made in PM's or, better yet, right in the thread they were intended for.
> 
> Edited to Add: And to put my money where my mouth is (or fingers are), is it possible for one of the Mods or C-Rad to just set my points back to zero? Thanks.



I'd rep you, but I can't see your cans! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 4, 2006)

I wanted to see those green cans turn around. I wanted to know if I was accumulating Sprite Cans, 7-up cans, Sierra Mist cans, or some generic brand.

I wanted to see tiny logos on those tiny green cans. "shrugs"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 4, 2006)

saucywench said:


> No, that's not what I meant. Making a thoughtful post _is _a good thing! Trying to think of a thoughtful post for the purpose of accumulating cans is...well, something else.



How about making a thoughtful post to accumulate a laughs, smiles, friends, aplause? Seriously I dont see any difference. Thos cans represented all of those things, that you made a post that made someone's day. Nothing contrived about trying to affect people positively. Better than trolling. now THAT'S something else.  

Honestly with all the hell raising that goes on here I dont think the cans/rep system stops people from having their say. They rep for that too you know.  It may motivate people to be a bit more diplomatic when calling someone's ideas a load of crap but from the looks of things around Hyde Park I'd say the motivation only goes but so far.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, I feel like I missed something important...

What is this rep/can war some related to?

And... er... how can good rep hurt feelings?

Colour me clueless... 

Would someone be so nice to tell me the facts of life?


----------



## Aliena (Oct 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I feel like I missed something important...
> 
> What is this rep/can war some related to?
> 
> ...




Well you know Wolfy, some folks just feel left out of the cyber party, because they don't have as many cans as others. I don't really get it totally myself, but then again I think I'm part of those nasty lil'rep circles. 

Ok maybe not, but still, the very thought is almost a comic routine. I could be an ogre in sheeps clothing, sharpening my claws in the black and white haze of the night, scheming my execution of attack, because my lonliness has mystified me beyond the understanding of genuine kindness and respect of others. 
Then again, I could be overly dramatic. Gee, I hope that I've not confused you even more.  

Well, rep points for you on my lack of clarity!:bow:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 4, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Making a thoughtful post _is _a good thing! Trying to think of a thoughtful post for the purpose of accumulating cans is...well, something else.


I happen to agree with Saucy. 

A group as large as this one will surely include some whose posts you don't care for. Only natural. But when policy _encourages_ mediocrity, it throws the signal-to-noise ratio all outta whack. Like the time, pre-paysite board, when Conrad told those advertising on the Weight Board that they must contribute to the conversation, as well. I understand the idea behind his request, but forcing posts that otherwise wouldn't exist resulted in a huge yawn, and a sharp increase in the "uh, bunnies is fuzzy?" posts.

The rep system seems to be one of those policies. It waters down content, promotes "thought by committee," and encourages posts created to appeal to the masses. If you like mass appeal stuff, then you're no doubt enjoying the change. But for those of us who enjoy individuality, it kinda sucks.

And now I hear people saying they're reluctant to post unpopular opinions because of rep? That may be even more disheartening.

Conrad has said the rep system hasn't worked on other boards, either, so at least we know we're not the only breeding ground for peeps falling under the spell of rep-nosis.

As long as we can still give and receive rep comments, I'd be cool with removing the ranking system. That, and the return of Mini, and we'd re-hootinanny-ize this place.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 4, 2006)

elle camino said:


> my thoughts (er...thought) on rep:
> this is the first board i've ever seen with it, but as soon as i figured out what it was i instantly thought it was an excellent idea.
> mainly because it eliminates posts people might otherwise make, simply agreeing with another post. example
> i post:
> ...



I agree, elle. My first experiences with web boards online began on this wretched male dominated board where posts like 'Way to go, Debbie!" were stricktly prohibited. People there so loathed the 'lol' that if you made such a post you would be deleted without preamble, period. The downside of that is that if you've no way of letting someone know you agree unless you have something further to add and most times the poster pretty much covers it all. As the commentator you're just a voice in the dark with no clue if anyone notices you there at all. 

The only thing with rep though is that you run out. You get a message box that says _*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to elle camino again*_ and before you can even give out three reps you get a new window: _*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*_ People have tarted posting those messages in the body of their posts to show appreciation and even that has come under criticism. 

Whatever you do there will always be some ebeneezers who don't like it. You can't make everybody happy.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I I understand the idea behind his request, but forcing posts that otherwise wouldn't exist resulted in a huge yawn, and a sharp increase in the "uh, bunnies is fuzzy?" posts.



Excuse me, but bunnies is fuzzy. Got a problem with that? 

I knew you were anti-fuzzy bunny.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Excuse me, but bunnies is fuzzy. Got a problem with that?
> 
> I knew you were anti-fuzzy bunny.


Fuzzy bunnies is quite tasty.


----------



## Jes (Oct 4, 2006)

Whyfore you bury me in the cold, cold ground?


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 4, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> People have tarted posting those messages in the body of their posts to show appreciation and even that has come under criticism.


Who the hell complains about that??

IF YOU WANT TO RECIEVE REP POINTS SO YOU DON'T FEEL INADEQUATE, START POSTING MESSAGES THAT DON'T SUCK!
(not directed at you, Lilly - rather, those that feel the need to bitch, moan and whine about not having enough rep or recognition for their posts)


----------



## mossystate (Oct 4, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Who the hell complains about that??
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO RECIEVE REP POINTS SO YOU DON'T FEEL INADEQUATE, START POSTING MESSAGES THAT DON'T SUCK!
> (not directed at you, Lilly - rather, those that feel the need to bitch, moan and whine about not having enough rep or recognition for their posts)



I agree with that......but.......it can also be said that some people used the rep system to rip into others because they had an audience who would bestow upon them lovely green dealies.. .....When I go to my control panel, I see the nice messages left for me and that is what it's all about..yes?..no?..maybe? ..there, the top of that icon is green..I just repped you..heh..


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 4, 2006)

To tell you the truth, I've been away for a little while and never noticed until I opened this poll!
No big deal as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Fairia (Oct 4, 2006)

What do cans have to do with reputation? And how exactly does reputation here work, from which forum can this be answered?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 4, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Who the hell complains about that??



People who clearly haven't had enough bad shit happen to them in their lives that they can get whupped up over such a non-issue. It's all about perspective, folks. If the worst thing that happens to someone is that they get their feelings hurt over a feature that's supposed to be FUN, then they should count their blessings.

Me? I took care of a woman last night who's very likely about to lose her extremely preterm infant -- her last chance to have a child, and the third which is likely to be born way too early to survive. Once you've dealt with shit like that -- up close and personal -- this stuff seems particularly vapid.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 4, 2006)

it sure puts life into perspective doesnt it when you have to see what you see on a daily basis. and shouldnt your catch phrase be boobies, bunnies, babies?? lol...just a lil funny...Miss Vickie, if you send me your email, i have a great bunch of pics for you...hugs


----------



## ripley (Oct 4, 2006)

Regarding the rep system encouraging mediocrity...I think that is a load of bull. The majority of my rep has come from posts where I felt like I was putting myself out there, beyond my normal comfort zone. It has given me a great confidence boost, and has made me more likely to speak my mind. 

And why say something like that in the first place, BB? I think it just serves to intimidate people. I don't see anything wrong with some that want to use this wonderful place simply for fluff and social interaction. It's a web board, and if you expect profundity from every post I think you're going to end up with a ghost town. I'd rather see a hundred posts of inanity with people having fun than tumbleweeds rolling by a few posts that some exalted few judge to be above mediocrity. 

I love that we got to keep our rep comments, but I'll tell you what...I am going to miss my cans. Every time I looked at them I had this lovely feeling of belonging and that I was valued. Maybe it's sad that I can get that feeling from something that in the greater scheme of things is pretty silly...but there it is. I haven't had many other experiences where I felt that, and I'm sad to lose one.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 4, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Whichever way keeps people most genuine makes sense.


And _that's _what I was getting at.


----------



## ripley (Oct 4, 2006)

saucywench said:


> And _that's _what I was getting at.


Gotcha now.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 4, 2006)

Ummm..ok..fine...but...why do I now feel like taking back what I said...LOL


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Oct 5, 2006)

ripley said:


> Regarding the rep system encouraging mediocrity...I think that is a load of bull. The majority of my rep has come from posts where I felt like I was putting myself out there, beyond my normal comfort zone. It has given me a great confidence boost, and has made me more likely to speak my mind.
> 
> And why say something like that in the first place, BB? I think it just serves to intimidate people. I don't see anything wrong with some that want to use this wonderful place simply for fluff and social interaction. It's a web board, and if you expect profundity from every post I think you're going to end up with a ghost town. I'd rather see a hundred posts of inanity with people having fun than tumbleweeds rolling by a few posts that some exalted few judge to be above mediocrity.
> 
> I love that we got to keep our rep comments, but I'll tell you what...I am going to miss my cans. Every time I looked at them I had this lovely feeling of belonging and that I was valued. Maybe it's sad that I can get that feeling from something that in the greater scheme of things is pretty silly...but there it is. I haven't had many other experiences where I felt that, and I'm sad to lose one.



I feel the same way, Ripley, and I couldn't have said it better myself.  I would give you rep but I have to spread it around first, dangit! By the way, when this first happened I couldn't see the cans anymore. However, when I signed on from school yesterday the cans were back and are still here. I don't understand it but it's fine by me.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 5, 2006)

i must be way late to this because i don't see cans at all and i don't remember them ever being lavender? in all honesty i dug em. i think rep is something worth bragging about. if people have less it encourages them to think hard and be witty or insightful or funny or badass. that's how i felt anyway. seeing all those little green rectangloids on other people's thingies made me jealous so i stepped up my game. many people here would disagree with that (and yeah i too think i'm an asshole more often than not), but my rep-earning did double and triple in the last couple months because i formulated posts as both entertainment for myself and others, and also i conceived them as something of value, like this is a classroom and i want to get an A. this board doesn't HAVE to be like that (especially for the people who don't at all think like this), but i felt it was competition in a good way...try to earn the most compliments? i mean, alot of us here, even the big-rep gangstas probably don't get as many compliments day-to-day IRL as they do on here. i just saw it as a quality booster. and yeah i can log in and see my rep in the user cp but it's not the same. on a very small scale to me it's like earning a degree or a medal but not being able to show anyone. i know this is teh internetz, but i'm the kind of person who generally cares what people think of me...if i want them to think i'm an wisecracking asshole, i speak as such (there are times, no joke), if i want them to think i'm some mature, thoreau-quoting sponge, i try to post that way too. i'm sorry to the few people who were upset by the system somehow but i saw no harm in it (i get off the "taking this seriously" train when people start bitching about cheating with unwarranted rep) and it's just another fun essential part of my internet routine that was taken away from me this semester.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 5, 2006)

Regarding the alleged "rep imbroglio" and tears shed over tempest-in-a-teapot and smoking-gun theories, I think the rep system is just fine. And by the way, it's exactly the same as it was. The only difference now is you can't see the cans.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 5, 2006)

I liked the cans. I miss the cans. Now I can't flaunt my can superiority to the canless whiners. You know who you are.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2006)

I remember and just located this post from the Webmaster where he had written the following:

*Webmaster* --- _"I am moderator on a special interest board with some 60,000 members. There are people there that have like 35,000 posts (I have about 4,500). The rep system there got totally out of hand. You know that when you see posters with 75 posts and ten green blocks under their names. They held rep parties where all they did was rep each other. Eventually the whole system became totally meaningless and the administrator turned it off." _

______________________________________________________________

What I enjoy a lot is reading reading rep comments/compliments. Despite not having green cans, we still accumulate rep points. Everyone is still in the same rep order with invisible cans and invisible rep titles. Gotta love Fatlanes avatar! :doh: He's got 120 cans!  

I feel that the rep points aren't nearly as big of an impact as some of the sweetest or nicest comments. I just wish that I could go back and re-read the ones that have disappeared already.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 5, 2006)

I miss the whiners and I love the cans. Come and make mediocre posts with me!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 5, 2006)

Am I the only one here who believes that there's a disconnect going on between people who claim the REP system means little/nothing to them ... and the almost obscene amount of time/energy they spend on discussing REP (not to mention, coming up with "REP abuse" conspiracies). Generally speaking here: If you don't care about where you are ranked, why care about how you happened to get there? 

I like the little green cans. I liked getting comments, and loved giving them to posts that I found deserving. Yep, even some that others might consider "mediocre" (and just how elitist is THAT???!?!?). But I don't really give a flying fig what is decided about the system. Yeah, it's a bit of a popularity contest, and it seems fairly obvious to me that what this is REALLY about is some people who are accustomed to being at the top of that pretty green dot list are getting bent out of shape about sharing top billing. And speaking out of both sides of their mouths. FGS, just be honest about it. This double speak is getting wearisome to follow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Well you know Wolfy, some folks just feel left out of the cyber party, because they don't have as many cans as others. I don't really get it totally myself, but then again I think I'm part of those nasty lil'rep circles.
> 
> Ok maybe not, but still, the very thought is almost a comic routine. I could be an ogre in sheeps clothing, sharpening my claws in the black and white haze of the night, scheming my execution of attack, because my lonliness has mystified me beyond the understanding of genuine kindness and respect of others.
> Then again, I could be overly dramatic. Gee, I hope that I've not confused you even more.
> ...


My confusion didn't raise... 

It's an interesting picture you're drawing, with the ogre in sheeps clothing .

Too bad that noone is able to help me understand... 

My memory is like a sieve, sometimes... things just slip though... I have a distant feeling there had been something, but I have no clue what.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 5, 2006)

ripley said:


> Regarding the rep system encouraging mediocrity...I think that is a load of bull. The majority of my rep has come from posts where I felt like I was putting myself out there, beyond my normal comfort zone. It has given me a great confidence boost, and has made me more likely to speak my mind.
> 
> And why say something like that in the first place, BB? I think it just serves to intimidate people. I don't see anything wrong with some that want to use this wonderful place simply for fluff and social interaction. It's a web board, and if you expect profundity from every post I think you're going to end up with a ghost town. I'd rather see a hundred posts of inanity with people having fun than tumbleweeds rolling by a few posts that some exalted few judge to be above mediocrity.


_No one's_ above mediocrity. That doesn't mean I want policies that encourage it.

To answer your question, Ripley, I posted my opinion because opinions were asked for, and I'm _not_ afraid to speak mine here. Especially when in defense of a board I care about. Nor am I talking about fun or fluff. I'm talking about fishing for rep. It's a sad and creepy tapdance, and everyone here has seen it, though I've never seen it from you, Ripley.

If one is intimidated by my post, I'd have to ask why. If they're not doing anything wrong, they know I'm not talking about them. If they are, then perhaps feeling a little intimidation will prompt a good hard look at themselves.




TraciJo67 said:


> Am I the only one here who believes that there's a disconnect going on between people who claim the REP system means little/nothing to them ... and the almost obscene amount of time/energy they spend on discussing REP (not to mention, coming up with "REP abuse" conspiracies).


I don't care about pro football, either, Trazy, but I'd sure be angry if I heard some players were cheating at it.



swamptoad said:


> I remember and just located this post from the Webmaster where he had written the following:
> 
> *Webmaster* --- _"I am moderator on a special interest board with some 60,000 members. There are people there that have like 35,000 posts (I have about 4,500). The rep system there got totally out of hand. You know that when you see posters with 75 posts and ten green blocks under their names. They held rep parties where all they did was rep each other. Eventually the whole system became totally meaningless and the administrator turned it off." _



Bears repeating. Thanks, Swamptoad.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

I guess I'll have to die dumb...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I guess I'll have to die dumb...



Alright Timberwolf, here's the brohaha as AFG sees it. Conrad pulled the rep cans for several reasons including some legitimate information from other webmasters that it causes problems and in-fighting. 

However, about a month earlier the top rep earners in Dims (and mods) were involved in a harsh back-and-forth with one poster accusing others of rep cheating. These allegations are coming out on this thread now, including new ones that people posted only for rep, that it creates mediocrity, yadda yadda.

Possibly, a few low rep earners complained they felt left out. Personally, I think it has to do with the fight of those at the top of the rep pile and personal dislikes of our top members...which sucks cause now all the rest of us can't have the shiny anymore.

Now, let's see if I go down in flames! And there will be no crowds of rep-giving cheaters to help lighten the blow!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

:bow: Thanx. If you should be in need of a fire extinguisher, gimme a call.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'm talking about fishing for rep. It's a sad and creepy tapdance, and everyone here has seen it, though I've never seen it from you, Ripley.
> 
> If one is intimidated by my post, I'd have to ask why. If they're not doing anything wrong, they know I'm not talking about them.



Of course people are going to be intimidate by this blind implication. Who are you talking about BB? Anybody here who's been trying to fit in and be a part of the group is going to wonder if maybe you're talking about them because they tried to be too funny here one day. As if you've never posted anything to try to be entertaining. So far all I've seen here are people trying to communicate with each other. I know of no such tapdance going on, just a bunch of people trying to be liked and appreciated - sometimes it goes over and sometimes not. Your observations comes off as a Jimmy Swaggert maneuver announcing that somebody in here is sinning. You don't know anyone here well enough to make that call. Even if somebody IS doing it, you can't stop people from liking it. 

Okay, lets say for the sake of argument that everything is exactly as you say. If people didn't like it and no rep was given then all such posts would cease, but they don't. Obviously somebody gets a kick out of this stuff. You have a right to say what you want and you shouldn't be afraid to speak up. I won't support anyone who tries to silence you but the others have a right to say what they want also, trifling though they may seem to you. Take away the rep system altogether and you will just have a bunch of trifling people trying to get laughs with no rep. People who do that kind of stuff that seemingly everyone can see though would be doing it anyway -- because they're trifling. Theoretically they would be at the bottom of the list but it's not happening.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> _No one's_ above mediocrity. That doesn't mean I want policies that encourage it.



But why? Why can't we just have fun? We do all posts have to be above some pre-determined (apparently, by you) criteria to be worthwhile? And in fact, I have to disagree with you about the rep system encouraging mediocrity. I would think, rather, that such a system encourages careful thought and articulation of ideas, because people are writing specifically for the enjoyment or edification of the other posters. 



> To answer your question, Ripley, I posted my opinion because opinions were asked for, and I'm _not_ afraid to speak mine here. Especially when in defense of a board I care about. Nor am I talking about fun or fluff. I'm talking about fishing for rep. It's a sad and creepy tapdance, and everyone here has seen it, though I've never seen it from you, Ripley.



And we're all expressing ours (goes without saying?) You shouldn't be afraid to speak your mind -- none of us should be. And I agree with you completely about fishing for rep; however, my solution to the problem is simpler. I roll my eyes and don't give rep -- that's all there is to it. I give reps for posts or points of view that I either agree with or find illuminating, insightful or interesting. Often I give rep to people who disagree with me; often I give rep to people who I disagree with who have made me look at things in a whole new light. Sometimes I give rep just because a post makes me laugh -- even if it's silly (I know, the horror!) I think, like anything, if you don't like an aspect of this community -- and that includes the weight board, pay site board, WLS board, what have you -- just leave it alone. I don't understand why people had to get their panties in a wad about something that they could easily choose not to involve themselves in. 



> I don't care about pro football, either, Trazy, but I'd sure be angry if I heard some players were cheating at it.



Are we continuing with the accusations of people "cheating"?? Besides, cheating implies that there's a game or something to be "won". I think it's just fun having cans under my name, and in fact until recently -- and in direct response to this tempest -- I didn't even know how to find out what my rep status was in relation to others. But again, I have to tell you that I think it's unfair for you to, again, make vague and loosely veiled accusations against members of this community. I think it's very damaging, especially because the only reason you would know people "cheated" (if you call it cheating that people don't rep each other for the reasons YOU think they should) is if you read their private rep comments. Right?

Frankly, I thought it was fun. And it makes me sad that people got so twisted up about it that it got taken away -- especially because it really affects more directly the people NOT at the top of the rep food chain, because once you get over a certain number of points you don't get more cans anyway.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

This "cheating" discussion hooks me...

As far as I know, you are just allowed to give a certain amount of rep in a certain time. If you reached that level, you'd have to wait 24 hours before you can rep someone. You can't rep someone twice in a row, you have to rep some other persons ("spread it around") before you can rep that person again.

Cheating in this system would be meaning - as far as I can see - hacking it to be able to rep the person of favor as much as one wants. The other possibility would be a rep circle of quite a lot of persons. This would mean that many of the 30+ people above me in the rep ranking must be member of such a circle - something I refuse to believe...

Another thing is the "rep fishing"...
Ever thought about that there could be people out there that don't take this rep feature too serious? Just making fun of it? I remember a thread of someone saying "Hey, I've got 69 rep points! (How funny!)". That person only forgot to add the "(How funny!)" and got showered with rep points (To the person's surprise, I might add)...

I would be interested to read what you - and you, too - think about this...

But keep the flames down, just use your brain, k?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 5, 2006)

I've got a friend on here who had only one green can. This person did me a great service. She was there for me in a way that was really meaningful to me and I wanted to do some simple thing to show my appreciation. Since my rep holds a bit of weight and I don't have any money I had this goal to try to boost the kid to get a second can. She's a sweetie.

First I had to find a post of hers, very few exist. Then I repped her. Then I had to rep 8 or 9 people before I could rep her again. After the third person I was cut off for 24 hours. On the second day I repped three or four more and got cut off. It took me three and a half days to rep her again and after all that she still had only one can. And the girlie didn't even know how to read the danged rep, didn't even know where it was. It was a whole lot of nothing.

So there it is. I'm a cheater.  One thing is certain, there is no way to cheat the system like what has been suggested. At the risk of exposing my poor grasp of math here I'm guessing even if you had 30 or more people in a chain gang, an unwavering effort would take them a little over a week to hit every person one time and that averages out to maybe 29 reps each week per person. If I were part of this chain which would seem an obvious conclusion considering my place in the ranking then I would spend all my time chasing down the people on the chain list handing out phony rep and being forced to ignore other folks here who I would love to rep but cant. That would piss me off after a while and I wouldn't last long in such a chain. All that so I can grow in rank at the same rate as everyone else in the chain? :blink: The variants among us would be rep from random people outside the chain with whom none of us would be able to reciprocate. It seems chain cheating is highly unlikely under the rigging of our rep system.




Timberwolf said:


> This "cheating" discussion hooks me...
> 
> As far as I know, you are just allowed to give a certain amount of rep in a certain time. If you reached that level, you'd have to wait 24 hours before you can rep someone. You can't rep someone twice in a row, you have to rep some other persons ("spread it around") before you can rep that person again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I don't care about pro football, either, Trazy, but I'd sure be angry if I heard some players were cheating at it.



I'm certain you know how Traci's name is spelled. That change in spelling is a low blow, and particularly for a moderator. It also shows you feel threatened.

Now, let's get to the rest of it, because even though your accusations were found to be completely without merit, you still keep crowing about rep cheaters, all up there on your high horse.

You originally said that "someone" complained to you about people who were cheating at rep. You made these veiled accusations on the main board, and then I found out, from you, that *I* and TRACI were the ones you were talking about. I called you on it on the mod's board, where you threatened me with screen captures and said that you were investigating me.

A few things to think about:

First of all, as mods, if you suspected me, you should have come to me, out of respect as a fellow mod, and asked me if it was true.

If you felt you couldn't have done that, you should have immediately gone to Conrad and told him what you were _supposedly_ told and given him the evidence against me. Immediately.

You kept harping on how you didn't want to expose the person who, again, _supposedly_ told you. Fact is, if it all was true, you wouldn't have needed to expose anyone, because you would have had some kind of evidence. Otherwise it is just gossip and heresay. It is only without the evidence you claimed you had that you would _need_ someone else's word in order to give some sort of legitimacy to your ridiculous claim. But again, even with someone's word, it would still be gossip and heresay without proof.

You, yourself, should not be 'investigating' another moderator -- none of us mods should. That is for Conrad to do and him only. You never even told him about this until I posted to you that *I* PM'd him about all of this, inviting him to please check my rep messages for signs of cheating. Thing is, until then, I didn't even know we could check rep messages, and never would have checked anyone else's, because I am a stickler for privacy. I would consider it none of my business to go idly looking in someone's private words. You, however, seem to have no compunctions about that.

Fact is, I went through what was, at the time, 383 rep messages, and a whopping 4 were from a couple of people who noticed I wasn't at the top and wanted to put me up there. I know this because I took screen captures of each damned page of MY rep, and my rep only, from our mods admin section. Since you were threatening me with screen captures, I figured I'd go look at my rep myself. It was actually a wonderful thing, because I saw so many messages that meant so much to me, and now I have them saved. 

Thing is, I am also upset that you used what I feel is a phoney reason of 'someone' telling you about evil rep parties to justify snooping into an area that I feel should be reserved only for Conrad. I felt so strongly that we should not be looking at others' communications that I requested Conrad to make that off limits to all of us, and he had ordered us not to look at anyone's rep. I have no faith at all that you have been following his orders. To me, reading a person's private rep messages is not more justified than reading a person's PMs. Just because we CAN do it, it doesn't mean we SHOULD. I consider it a violation of privacy, and felt violated by you reading my rep. I am also convinced you have been snooping into the rep of any other person you do not like or feel threatened by.

I have never, ever begged for rep. Go ahead, check. I'm sure you have already, in all of your searches. I additionally, I have never begged for rep off board or in email. It is beneath me. I am not interested in insincere rep. By that I do not mean the lofty "meaningful" rep, because I enjoy rep messages from people who say I have made them laugh just as much as rep messages that thank me or tell me that my post resonated with them. It is the messages, not the boxes or placement, that mean the most to me. Perhaps this is not something you yourself could say, since you have been like a dog with a bone making unsubstantiated, ridiculous accusations and claims, and only since you were knocked from the ultimately meaningless position of number one.

In the end, you sent to Conrad only accusations, no proof of anything, because there is none. I have this from the horse's mouth. Just rantings from an insecure, paranoid mind. You have still never apologized to me, and you owe me one for deliberately trying to besmirch my name. But I don't expect one. I just want you to shut the hell up about this subject because it is NOT TRUE. That has been proven, yet you still keep yapping. 

I told you last time that I do not want to fight about this and I don't. But I also said that whever you bring this up I will counter it, and I will. How many more times do you want to go around with the baseless, haughty accusations, not only towards me, and towards TRACI, but towards anyone who you feel is not up to your standards of what comprises a good and worthy post? It is all bullshit, now STFU about it. It's bad enough that I have been part of what was a real drag on this community and a real buzz kill. I'd like to not keep answering your false claims and ridiculous accusations -- because I will, each and every time you spout off lies. I think we have all had enough.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 5, 2006)

Tina, I would rep you for this post but, knowing you as I do, I know you'd probably prefer I didn't.

The rep system worked fine until the events you described took place. It was fun, lighthearted and--most importantly--_kept in the proper perspective._ I'd take a boatload of "mediocre" posts by "icky" people over the invective-filled ones that got us to this place.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 5, 2006)

this whole "rep cheaters" thing is kind of disgusting...the fact it's even a topic. why do any of you care about this?? i never "asked" for rep before because the process of repping a bunch of people randomly every day just to give some to the same person again in return sounds tedious and boring, but who am i to care what other people do to make themselves feel better? seriously, the mods here who care about this should have bigger fish to fry. either ditch the rep system (and i vote don't) or let it be, but for chrissakes, people, stop acting like this is a priority worth investigating with screencaps and shows of evidence and blah blah blah. if there's a game, some players will cheat. it doesn't affect my score what anyone else does and i insist it's not worth your time either. now bring back the green rectangloids so i can see the 800-point trophy i've spent a long hard time and probably some carpal tunnel winning.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 5, 2006)

ENJOY THE GD FORUMS!!!!!

I think the accusations are fairly ridiculous.If someone is saying.."Hey..rep me so I can be top of the friggin rep pile"..is that really all that different from people who post messages whining(in a serious manner) about how they want more rep, or for that matter, like I have stated, people who grandstand to get 'rep'( and I am not even saying I think people have done the private begging)

I was thinking that the only people who benefitted from the visible cans, were those who were rather new at Dimensions and might have felt a little intimidated posting.The boogers(what the cans became...heh) might have made them feel more included in this place that sometimes appears to more of a arena to have pissing duels.But I thought..no..gee..we can STILL see the wonderful comments left for us in our control panels.My posts will not change.I will still post serious messages..funny ones(well, I entertain myself at times)..etc.The attitude that the visible cans promote 'better' posts?..that is such crap on a cracker.I would have to go search for a bunch of messages, but I would bet my last peso that those who think this place will go downhill because we don't have the cans, have themselves posted pure 'drivel' at times.The elitist attitude is one of THE main reasons that some feel 'stupid' and they do not post( I have had some people tell me this).It is the smug attitude of people that any of us can see in this world, and many times, the smug ones are the most yawn inducing creatures walking the streets.

So...to any of the lurkers...come join all of us...what you have to say is worthwhile, to at least one other person here at Dims!!! If you make me smile..think..whatever..I WILL send you a nice note.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you, Tina, for clearing. Now I see absolutely clear. :bow:

If it wouldn't be so sad, I'd burst out laughing.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Thank you, Tina, for clearing. Now I see absolutely clear. :bow:
> 
> If it wouldn't be so sad, I'd burst out laughing.



Timberwolf,

Aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Timberwolf,
> 
> Aren't you glad you asked?


Well, to be honest...
Yes and no.
Yes, for I now know what all this fuss was about...:doh: :bow:
No, for I learned some disappointing facts...:huh: :blink:


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Thank you, Tina, for clearing. Now I see absolutely clear. :bow:
> 
> If it wouldn't be so sad, I'd burst out laughing.



You know what? Me, too. If I hadn't been made aware that I was being accused of being an underhanded cheater, I would have, too. It was, and is, the the surprise of being accused of such things that besmirch my person, and Traci's, that made me take it seriously. Other than that, to me it's a bunch of hot, green air.

As far as I know, only one person has ever had problems with the cans and rep. Now, several do because of bad feelings. That sucks, because the greater number of people enjoy it and found it fun.

Anyway, if I had my way, the cans would be back, people other than myself would be on top of the heap (go ripley!!!), people would have fun with the rep as if this had never happened, and this subject would die forever.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> You know what? Me, too. If I hadn't been made aware that I was being accused of being an underhanded cheater, I would have, too. It was, and is, the the surprise of being accused of such things that besmirch my person, and Traci's, that made me take it seriously. Other than that, to me it's a bunch of hot, green air.


 Hot green air? Sounds smelly...








Tina said:


> As far as I know, only one person has ever had problems with the cans and rep. Now, several do because of bad feelings. That sucks, because the greater number of people enjoy it and found it fun.


:huh: :blink: :doh:



Tina said:


> Anyway, if I had my way, the cans would be back, people other than myself would be on top of the heap (go ripley!!!), people would have fun with the rep as if this had never happened, and this subject would die forever.


It's not always easy to be witty...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 5, 2006)

Lilly and Vickie - If you think I object to funny posts, then I'm really not communicating well. The funny is what I WANT. The funny is what I _miss_. The funny is being chased off by the Tupperware party.

Tina - As I've discussed with you before, I don't think there's a common denominator on which you and I could base even the most rudimentary of conversations. We have vastly different boundaries, and there exists between us a Babel-like wall, making it tiresome, if not impossible for us to communicate. I think in Real Life, we'd make every effort to avoid one another, so that's what I try to do here.

Nevertheless, since it was directed to me, I gave your missive a shot.

Finding inaccuracies in all three of your first few paragraphs, and skimming the rest to see what looks like the same untruths (you might remember, those really piss me off), groundless speculations, name calling, and moderator business you've surely been warned to stop listing in the open forum, I've decided to skip the rest, and perhaps get back to it another time. But it's unlikely. Sorry.



LillyBBBW said:


> Take away the rep system altogether and you will just have a bunch of trifling people trying to get laughs with no rep.


Ah.... the stuff of my fondest board memories.

No foolin'. I miss that.

.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry for the interference, BoBabe, but could you express yourself a little bit clearer? I don't get your point. 
If you don't want to do it here, PM me. 
I'd like to see all sides of this coin.


----------



## Jane (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think any of this crap needed to be rehashed. Jesus, it's like people wait with their memories in hand ready to slam them down at the first opportunity (one reason I am no longer with an ex-).

Do you really think that Conrad did this because SIX WEEKS LATER it occurred to him....duh, I could just remove the cans?

It's petty and its beneath you. And yes, I read the entire thread, and know EXACTLY who brought the whole mess back up, and who waded into the stream behind them, so lets not act so high and mighty and offended.

RIPLEY: All polls in Dimensions should have Pie as one of the possible answers.


----------



## Brenda (Oct 5, 2006)

It seems to me that cans should be reinstated and let those who don't want to participate opt out of it. Another board I frequent has a rating system and if a member does not want to be rated they have that option.


The problem I have with BB and Saucy's view on the subject is that it comes across as very elitist. That only posts that would qualify for the Nobel prize for literature would be worthy to receive rep. It should be up to the individual board members to decide what they consider a quality post not some standard of excellence imposed. To say that the intent of the post must be sincere is almost naive. Before and after the can system was in place there were many posts made to get the quick slap on the back or to look clever. 

Brenda


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 5, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> this whole "rep cheaters" thing is kind of disgusting...the fact it's even a topic. why do any of you care about this??



we're still talking about this so i just thought i'd repeat


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 5, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Before and after the can system was in place there were many posts made to get the quick slap on the back or to look clever.


Agreed.

Go to the Penny Arcade forums. Go to the VGCats forum. On many boards, people post simply to "look clever" (a diplomatic way of saying "act like jackasses"), whether there's rep or no rep.

It happens, we're not immune to it, and taking away or adding the cans won't have any effect on that (except that with the cans, there's a larger possibility of knowing who your fans are).

Besides, Conrad's already done away with the cans - I doubt they're coming back anytime soon without a damn good reason.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> why do any of you care about this??


To answer your question:
I'd like to see both sides of the coin before I draw a definite decision.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 5, 2006)

*digs a big hole and kicks the last rep can into it*...R.I.P


----------



## ripley (Oct 5, 2006)

Jane said:


> It's petty and its beneath you. And yes, I read the entire thread, and know EXACTLY who brought the whole mess back up, and who waded into the stream behind them, so lets not act so high and mighty and offended.
> 
> RIPLEY: All polls in Dimensions should have Pie as one of the possible answers.


I don't know if you mean me bringing the whole mess back up with my poll. If you do, all I can say is that I'm sorry that it came back down to the issue that started it all. My poll was just me trying to figure out how many people actually didn't like the rep system as it was originally. Maybe I wanted other people to look at it too, and say "Hey...the vast majority of people liked it. Why did Conrad take it away then?" 

The thing is...by taking it away, Conrad, in my opinion, lanced that festering boil and let the infection impact us all. Almost everyone seems to have liked the rep system...but I guess it's true that the squeaky wheel gets greased. 

I know that the whole rep/cans issue is kinda silly and means squat in the real world. The thing is...it was fun to me. I loved repping someone and seeing them get another can. I loved getting rep (still do!). Yes, I think some people had a lot of cans and I would think to myself..."I can't remember one post of theirs that I would consider repping" so it stands to reason that their friends rep them or they get 'fluff' rep. But you know what? That's okay with me. I'm glad they have friends and I'm glad they've got cans. Maybe it made them feel good, and to me, that's a GOOD thing, regardless if the rep wasn't earned in some lofty manner.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Lilly and Vickie - If you think I object to funny posts, then I'm really not communicating well. The funny is what I WANT. The funny is what I _miss_. The funny is being chased off by the Tupperware party.



On that I can agree with you. It's clear that we are maybe not understanding you here and it's no sense beating a dead horse in this thread. I am greatly dismayed to hear that you are so unhappy whatever the cause may be. You are a valued member of this community and it's sad that there is so much friction going here. I'm still having a hard time understanding how ridding the board of the rep system is going to close down the Tupperware party. The format of the board has encouraged people to participate that did not before. The atmosphere of the board is determined by the people who hang around here, not by the rep. The rep merely defines what is already there. Removing it is the same as putting on a blindfold in my view. It's not going to change anything. I'm still not certain if this is what you're refering to. 

I'm at a disadvantage in that I didn't get to see the infamous Rep Cheating thread everyone is talking about. My own theory on this is that it's just not as easy to cheat as it looks, even for a high falutin' moderator. I really don't think that's going on. In truth I wish no one gave a dang about who's tinkering around with the system but apparently it's become a real distraction. Now that the cans have been neutralized maybe this will take some of the edge off of whatever it is that has some people so upset in here but my hunch is that it wont.


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Tina - As I've discussed with you before, I don't think there's a common denominator on which you and I could base even the most rudimentary of conversations. We have vastly different boundaries, and there exists between us a Babel-like wall, making it tiresome, if not impossible for us to communicate. I think in Real Life, we'd make every effort to avoid one another, so that's what I try to do here.
> 
> Nevertheless, since it was directed to me, I gave your missive a shot.
> 
> Finding inaccuracies in all three of your first few paragraphs, and skimming the rest to see what looks like the same untruths (you might remember, those really piss me off), groundless speculations, name calling, and moderator business you've surely been warned to stop listing in the open forum, I've decided to skip the rest, and perhaps get back to it another time. But it's unlikely. Sorry.



It was never "moderator business" -- it was your own private vendetta. I have no desire to communicate with you, but I will repeat, if you continue to bring up this bullshit idea of illicit rep, I will continue to post about it. And yes, I do make an effort to avoid you, like the plague, however if you continue the hue and cry about rep cheating, and you implicating me in this and threatening me with "proof" about my supposed guilt. As long as you continue to bring the subject up, I am implicated, and I will not stand by for it. Had you not said you were talking about me, I'd have noting to say, would I? If untruth pisses you off, then quit spreading it.


----------



## ripley (Oct 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> _No one's_ above mediocrity. That doesn't mean I want policies that encourage it.


 
Okay, there is a disconnect here. Some have said here that the rep system encouraged mediocrity. And some have said that it encouraged people to try to make posts that would garner rep (not the begging for rep posts, but rather designing them to deserve rep). To me, those two are at odds with each other. How can it both encourage mediocrity _*and*_ encourage people to try to post more interestingly/funnily/honestly? And as for them not being genuine then...well, is it okay to be mediocre if you're genuine? And if you rep them being genuine...you're also repping mediocrity. This is a lot of double talk that, to me, seems disingenuous and that the majority of people rightly don't even consider. 






Boteroesque Babe said:


> To answer your question, Ripley, I posted my opinion because opinions were asked for, and I'm _not_ afraid to speak mine here. Especially when in defense of a board I care about. Nor am I talking about fun or fluff. I'm talking about fishing for rep. It's a sad and creepy tapdance, and everyone here has seen it, though I've never seen it from you, Ripley.


 
I'm not saying not to give your opinion, or to speak your mind. I just didn't know why you would say something that is bound to hurt people or make them think they aren't wanted here. Dimensions is about acceptance. That includes posts that aren't dazzling, hip, or cool. ESPECIALLY those ones. 

No, I've never begged for rep. That defeats the purpose to me. It wasn't about can accumulation simply to accumulate. It was about me being a contributing member of the community. It was me trying to be funny. It was that it made me feel like I belonged here and that hey, maybe I really have something to offer that people appreciate.



Boteroesque Babe said:


> If one is intimidated by my post, I'd have to ask why. If they're not doing anything wrong, they know I'm not talking about them. If they are, then perhaps feeling a little intimidation will prompt a good hard look at themselves.


 
"If they're not doing anything wrong"??? Being 'mediocre' is what I was talking about when I asked you why you'd say that. How is (what you judge as) being mediocre doing anything wrong? You know what? Most adults have lost that high school urge to want to appear "cool." If that's mediocre, well, then I'm happily mediocre. Not only do I not beg for rep, I don't pander for it either. I liked it because my genuine feelings were validated and appreciated by the community I adore.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 5, 2006)

ripley said:


> Yes, I think some people had a lot of cans and I would think to myself..."I can't remember one post of theirs that I would consider repping" so it stands to reason that their friends rep them or they get 'fluff' rep. But you know what? That's okay with me. I'm glad they have friends and I'm glad they've got cans. Maybe it made them feel good, and to me, that's a GOOD thing, regardless if the rep wasn't earned in some lofty manner.



Well that's really not a fair assumption Ripley. Just because you didn't feel the need to validate or rep their posts doesn't mean that someone else wasn't effected by their thoughts.

In all seriousness, it's still there. The rep system hasn't changed. Conrad just changed their colors. You can highlight and pretty much see how many cans they have. The ability to validate posts and be validated is still there..the STATUS symbol is not.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

Notice that the majority of us liked the cans, while a couple of our highest rep holders/mods go down in flames over and over again. Maybe I'm making unnatural conclusions.

_*Just sayin.*_


----------



## ripley (Oct 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well that's really not a fair assumption Ripley. Just because you didn't feel the need to validate or rep their posts doesn't mean that someone else wasn't effected by their thoughts.


Misty...that's what I mean. Just because I didn't consider it something to rep didn't make me want to say "Away with the rep system, other people are repping something I don't consider giving rep to." I'm glad it's individual responsibility to rep what you like. As I said in the post you quoted...I'm glad they got rep. I really hope it makes them feel good. I _don't_ see it as indicative of a faulty system.


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Notice that the majority of us liked the cans, while a couple of our highest rep holders/mods go down in flames over and over again. Maybe I'm making unnatural conclusions.
> 
> _*Just sayin.*_



What _are_ you saying, afg? It's not clear to me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> What _are_ you saying, afg? It's not clear to me.



That the problem with reputation and cans is not in how any of us use it, nor in BoBabe's allegations (which I've come to disagree with), the problem is simply this fight between you two in itself.

If this hadn't come out earlier and the allegations weren't out on the table, I'm pretty sure we'd all be humming along quite nicely.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 5, 2006)

God..I have felt compelled to check back to this thread..over and over again..LOL

I want to see this decision finalized,put to sleep and in its place I want to see a buffet of all my favorite treats.This is reminding me of the tacky pleas to "Vote For Meeeee" , from women who are in 'modeling competitions' or BBW ratings sites.I was feeling like I did not care one way or the other.I was thinking that I understood Ripley, for example, liking the cans not for popularity reasons, but because they made her feel better in a deeper and more personal way.I like that the cans made that kind of an impact, but I also do think they were more dividing than anything(and not because of the difficulties between a few people).While we are a 'group' of adults,and we should not let someone having 20 cans affect how we feel about ourselves, 'we' are also a 'group' that really does not need this palpable feeling of competition..it is pointless...if that makes any sense..it does to me, but I don't think there is enough room in my head for of you.

*waits for another opening for me to repeat myself..heh


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree, afg. It is why I wished it would have been handled differently in the first place -- on the ops board, and with Conrad. I'm done discussing it, except perhaps in this post, because I think the whole thing being public in the first place really disappointed some people, and between that and the Vince fiasco, it took some of the sheen off of this place for a number of people, including myself.

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> I agree, afg. It is why I wished it would have been handled differently in the first place -- on the ops board, and with Conrad. I'm done discussing it, except perhaps in this post, because I think the whole thing being public in the first place really disappointed some people, and between that and the Vince fiasco, it took some of the sheen off of this place for a number of people, including myself.
> 
> Thank you for clarifying.


So are we all done? lol..I vote we close the thread..do I get a second?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Notice that the majority of us liked the cans, while a couple of our highest rep holders/mods go down in flames over and over again. Maybe I'm making unnatural conclusions.
> 
> _*Just sayin.*_


Interesting point, AFG...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So are we all done? lol..I vote we close the thread..do I get a second?


Seconded!!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll fight you guys for last word.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So are we all done? lol..I vote we close the thread..do I get a second?



*hand shoots up* THIRD!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 5, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Seconded!!!!!


lol..all in Favor say I..I think after 10 I's the I's have it..can I say I one more time? I think I just did..



That's 8


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

So, what is the word?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

The word is SWEET!


----------

